# want boat..looking, wanting, looking some more



## 2broke2buyaboat (Jun 16, 2003)

*want boat..looking,wanting,looking some more*

I am to the stage in life that I have been considering buying a boat...(when the wife lets me...) ?? what is a good brand/type of boat for a beginner who would like to fish mainly in the sounds, inlets and around the barrier islands of the coast of NC? ...but as you can see i am.......


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Man, you may as well ask what brand and type of car to buy. LOL

You'll probably need to add some specifics so the boaters here can be helpful.

# of people on board, purely fishing boat, any off-shore trips, species targeted, type of fishing planned, bays and inlets only or open water, etc. 

Not to mention gas or diesel, budget, trailerable, etc.

You may want to look as some boards more boat oriented.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

2brk2byaboat they do have places that rents out boats maybe cheaper than buying one and keeping the up keep on one


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Carolina Skiff! These boats were built specifically for what you are looking to do and they are darn cheap. $3 Grand will get you a sweet hull, but not rigged with a motor. Check out iboats.com and search for a carolina skiff. Lots of good deals out there. If you can find one used you can probably get a great deal.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

try this site, lots of floaters doing what you want to do and where you want to do it:

http://www.gofishnc.com/Full_Page/fishingreport.htm


----------



## 2broke2buyaboat (Jun 16, 2003)

*thanks..*

thanks for the responses everyone, especially the one about renting... that is something i will take alook at. the carolina skiff site is great also. i came across it on a link at another site. 

Happy Fishing....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

2broke...I just went through the process of buying my 1st. boat and it was almost a full time job. I made up my mind last November that I'd have a boat this summer for fishing the Chesapeake Bay and started looking in March. My search ran the gamet. I looked at skiffs, center consoles, small cuddys, large cuddys, and walk arounds. The more I looked the more I knew I didn't have the slightest idea about what I really wanted. What I found out is that you have to answere a few questions as realistically as you can. Here's what you need to know.

How much do I want to spend?
How much can I actually afford to spend?
Do I want to take out a boat loan?
Do I want to trailer a boat or rent a boat slip?
How long do I intend on keeping the boat?
How often do I intent on using the boat?
Will it be used 100% for fishing or will there be times when I just want to cruise with the family?
Will there be any small children on the boat?
Will I need a porta-potty?
Will I need shelter (small cabin) in case of a storm?
Do I want an outboard or I/O drive?
What kind of electronics will I need (GPS, fish/depthfinder, VHF radio)?

If you can honestly answere these questions you'll know what type of boat will fill your needs. Visit every boating forum you can find, there are a lot of good ones. Ask a lot of questions. Inquire about mating (hoing) on a boat for a day. Many boat owners are only too happy to have help for the day. Get on a good boating forum like http://www.tidalfish.com . These folks are only too happy to help.

In the beginning I was planning to spend around $10,000, in the end I spent over 3 times that amount. That doesn't include boat insurance, state taxes, registration fees, Coast Guard approved safety equipment, slip rental fee, and all the little things that pop up. I thought I wanted a 19' center console and end up with a 1997 26' Pro Line Walkaround with all the options. Just take your time and make the right purchase. There's lots of boats out there for sale.

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yep thats why you can get some really good deals out here cause its gonna wind up costing you any way you go


----------



## 2broke2buyaboat (Jun 16, 2003)

*Thanks Catman*

Hey Catman, thanks for the response. It sure is a tough task. I have already done some of your suggestions and still have a ways to go. (overcoming the wife's resistance is the first and hardest  ) I must admit you threw out somethings to think about that I had not thought of. O well the search goes on. 

And I still am......


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

2broke...My wife was the same way, wanted no parts of me buying a boat. It literally took me 4 years to get her to agree. Now she loves the boat and spent about $500.00 this past Saturday at Boat U.S. on odds and ends for it. What I thought was going to be my fishing machine has now become the family boat. After being married for 39 yrs. I still can't figure them out.

Catman.


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

*Catman know the feeling*

I'm going on 4 years myself after having to sell my boat 7 years ago because of health. You posted some very good considerations & I wanted to thank you because they are all great things to take into account. See you on the water soon I hope


----------

